# Weight vest ok for pup?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wondering if a weight vest would be ok for a 5 month old pup to use during walks... Any responses appreciated! Thanks...


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Lord knows the idea has crossed my mind a time or two!
Knowing they have hip problems I don't think I would? But that's a guess


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking the same about the hip issue but wasn't sure


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No - wait until he is older. No good to put added stress on growing joints.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

No, you don't want to put any added weight on a growing dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

At about 9 months or so you can probably add an empty pack. I would not put any weight in it until over a year tho. And even then very minimal amount of weight until over 18 months or so.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm all for exercising a pup as much as they are comfortable with because it's good for them, but I draw the line at carrying extra weight. 

These dogs were designed to be agile and to go distance, not pack weight like a mule, and it can be very hard on them. If this was an adult dog built for carting or weight, like a berner, then I would say go for it, but not for a GSD.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nope. I would wait until 10-12 months for an empty pack and then after a year I would only wear the pack for hiking etc to carry no more then 1-5 lbs of necessities..they are not really meant to carry heavy weights but once they are an adult they can carry some helpful items on long hikes like a folding water bowl, some snacks and a few small bladders of water. Adding weight just to carry weight not a good idea for their hips/elbows and joints especially before they have grown into their adult bodies.

* I wanted to add that my guys do have hiking packs but again they only carry some snacks for them and myself and less then 1 lb or so of water, just enough for them to refresh if we don't hike near any rivers/lakes for them to drink off. And we don't have them carry packs every hike only on some and not on others as I also carry my own pack. If we know we are doing a lunch or dinner hike then we may have them carry sandwiches and drinks but nothing else.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> Just wondering if a weight vest would be ok for a 5 month old pup to use during walks... Any responses appreciated! Thanks...


No! Not even a 1 year old puppy!

I had a dog that was very slow to mature, but after three years I suddenly noticed he was very muscular and hunky. Let the dog mature naturally. Dogs will build muscle as needed for their activites. Or are you just doing it for looks?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> No! Not even a 1 year old puppy!
> 
> I had a dog that was very slow to mature, but after three years I suddenly noticed he was very muscular and hunky. Let the dog mature naturally. Dogs will build muscle as needed for their activites. Or are you just doing it for looks?


For looks? No... Just was wondering if it was ok... If I can tire him out easier I'm all for it but not at the cost of his health... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you want to tire him out, pick up the pace and distance that you are doing with him. Just keep an eye on him that he's able to comfortably keep up and if he looks like he's getting tired or breathing hard, then you would need to back off, give him a break, and then pick the pace back up again.


----------

